# Trend virus update freezes some PCs



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Problems with antivirus updates from Trend Micro left some users with unusable computers late last week.

The signature update, pushed out on Friday morning, incorrectly identified key Windows system files as being infected with a Trojan. The security software quarantined these important files leaving users with unstable systems. Trend later fixed the problem by issuing updated signature definition files that avoided the false positive.

For affected users that was far from the end of their worries. They were still left with the hassle of repairing Windows and (perhaps) reinstalling their security software.

Consumers were hardest hit by the glitch, which affected users of Trend Micro Internet Security, Trend Micro Internet Security Pro and Trend Micro AntiVirus. In an advisory to customers forwarded to The Register, Trend Micro said that a small number of consumers were hit by the snag and explained that the faulty update "inaccurately identified certain files as malicious and quarantined them". It admitted that this might cause system instability.

Full article here - http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/09/08/trend_security_false_alarm/


----------

